
Urinary Sodium and Potassium Excretion, Mortality, and Cardiovascular Events - haltingproblem
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1311889https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1311889
======
haltingproblem
tl;dr

All cause mortality lowest at 5g/day (baseline). At 2g/day, all cause
mortality 2x baseline. At 10g/day all cause mortality 1.2x baseline

The graphs, especially Figure B at
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1311889](https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1311889)
are a masterpiece of data visualization. IANAD, but don't restrict salt below
5g/day unless you are asked to by your medical professional.

~~~
pmdulaney
In non-technical language: We've been led to believe that a low sodium diet is
optimal for cardio-vascular health, but the data don't support that.
Furthermore, it is safer to err on the side of too much salt than too little.

